# عمل يوم مفتوح



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

*اولا الفكرة ابتاعه ااختى الغاليه هناء جورج 
وهى عبارة ان يتم عمل يوم مفتوح كل الاعضاء يكون فى صفحة واحدة وفى مكان واحد 
وكل يتكلم فيها اللى يقول نكت اللى يحكى تجربه له او مشكله له 
اللى يقول اللى بيحبه فى المنتدى 
اللى بيكرهه فى المنتدى 
او الحياة بصفه عامه
وممكن يكون اليوم دة 
كل اسبوع او اسبوعين او شهر او سنه او بعد 50 سنه زى ما تحبوا 
اخوكم 
يوليوس*​


----------



## zama (26 أغسطس 2011)

أستاذنا الغالي اللي هقوله دا رأئ شخصي فقط لن يعبر عن موقف المنتدي ..

الحقيقة فكرة اليوم المفتوح دي عجباني أوووووووووي لأن عموماً أي شخص هيحتاج أنه يخرج من مود 

الروتين اليومي و النشا و المظاهر و الحاجات الكتير دي ..

بس حضرتك كتبت أطر خارجية عن اليوم ، لكن ما وضحت نسجه هيكون عامل أزاي و من خلال مضمومنه 

أعتقد هيتم القرار بمناسبته للمكان أم لا .. 

عموماً أغراض المواقع متعددة ، فلكل موقع غرض (( نادراً _ مش عايز أقول مستحيل _ أنك هتلاقي موقع متنوع )) ..

عموماً أتمني رؤية الأقتراح من زاوية تانية تختلف عن رؤية التشدد اللا مبرر ..


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 أغسطس 2011)

zama قال:


> أستاذنا الغالي اللي هقوله دا رأئ شخصي فقط لن يعبر عن موقف المنتدي ..
> 
> الحقيقة فكرة اليوم المفتوح دي عجباني أوووووووووي لأن عموماً أي شخص هيحتاج أنه يخرج من مود
> 
> ...


* اولا شكرا على الرد 
 ثانيا  انا بقول يوم مفتوح الكل يقول زى ما هو عايز بس فى نطاق الاحترام  والاخلاق 
        يوم نكون  تعارف ومناقشات وحوار بين الاعضاء 
        مثلا صفحة تعمل يوم مفتوح مرة كل فترة 
         وكل الاعضاء يقول كل شى زى ما يحب وزى ما يريد 
         اعتقد انها هتكسر حاله الملل والسكون  *


----------



## zama (27 أغسطس 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * اولا شكرا على الرد
> ثانيا  انا بقول يوم مفتوح الكل يقول زى ما هو عايز بس فى نطاق الاحترام  والاخلاق
> يوم نكون  تعارف ومناقشات وحوار بين الاعضاء
> مثلا صفحة تعمل يوم مفتوح مرة كل فترة
> ...



مبدئياً : قضية الأخلاقيات مفروغ منها هتكون موجودة ..

ثانياً : شوف حضرتك تتناقش في أي مجال و أختار له القسم الأنسب بالمنتدي و باقي أخواتي هتلائيهم بيرحبوا بسيادتك ..

لو عايز للموضوع قاعدة عريضة من الأراء هنطرحه بشكل مناسب أو هنجيب الأخوة بدعوات بروفايلية (( محلولة يعني )) ..

أما لو حضرتك عايز تتكلم عموماً " مش مجال محدد " يبئا الحل الشات ..

ثالثاً : النت مش هيكسر لسيادتك أي ملل و سكون لأن حضرتك أساساً بتتعامل مع آلة ، الحل : الإجتماعيات أو الخروجات المرفه أو بممارسة هواية معينة (( رسم مثلاً ، تلعب علي أي آلة ، كتابة قصص )) أو رصد أهداف عملية جداً أو تستغل وقت حضرتك بمجال معين بالخدمة ..

ممكن يكون بكلامي جانب لا يروق لحضرتك ، إذن اللي قولته لحضرتك كله هو رأئ شخصي ، المنتدي و العضوية المسيحية غير متحملة أي مسئولية ..

سلام يا فندم ..


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 أغسطس 2011)

zama قال:


> مبدئياً : قضية الأخلاقيات مفروغ منها هتكون موجودة ..
> 
> * دة اكيد يا استاذ​*ثانياً : شوف حضرتك تتناقش في أي مجال و أختار له القسم الأنسب بالمنتدي و باقي أخواتي هتلائيهم بيرحبوا بسيادتك ..
> 
> ...


* سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## zama (28 أغسطس 2011)

حضرتك تحفظت علي مسمي " الشات " و قدمت تعليلك بأن الفكرة تعدل عن فكرة الشات ،

بالرغم من أن حضرتك بذكرك للصفات المطروحة " عايز موضوع و فكر و أسلوب حر " يعني حضرتك مش 

عايز سيمترية و ثبات ، و أطلقت علي الفكرة مسمي " *يوم مفتوح* " .. 

أسمحلي برأئ ممكن نسميها " *ساعة سمر* " ، حضرتك تعمل موضوع يشترط علي أساس الأطر 

المطروحة ..

أعتقد لو حضرتك ممكن تنفذ الفكرة بشكل موضوع عادي يبئا زي الفل ، 

أما لو حضرتك عايز ركن برمجي معين يبئا دا موضوع تاني يحتاج تدخل أهل الإدارة لأنهم أصحاب القرار 

بالتنفيذ ولو مش هينفذوه هيوضحوا لحضرتك السبب و هيشكروك و خلص الكلام ..

==



> *وشكرا للنصائح*



لا يا أستاذ اللي قولته مش نصيحة دا مجرد حلول وقتية للملل اللي ممكن تتعرض له ، 

النصيحة المفروض تكون من ذوي الخبرة ، لكن أنا لسه تحت الإنشاء ، فمش هتعالي علي حضرتك أبداً ..

==

تمنياتي لك بالسعادة ، منتظرين رد أولي الأمر ..


----------



## jesus_son (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*يا جماعة انا عايز اقول حاجة بسيطة وده رأى شخصى برضه
منتدانا عبارة عن حياة كنسية بنعيشها طول يومنا , و المنتدى ككل يعتبر يوم مفتوح لكل واحد فينا فى كنيسته الالكترونية عن طريق الاقسام الثقافية و الاجتماعية و الحوارات الدينية و المواقع الاخرى اللى بندور عليها و التعارف و الترحيب و الالعاب و الترانيم و كل حاجة احنا عايزينها موجودة . و اننا نلم كل ده فى صفحة واحدة هيعمل نوع من اللخبطة لأن المنتدى موضوع بشكل منسق و مرتب على اساس اللى عايز يروح لحاجة معينة او اللى بيدور على معلومة او هدف يلاقيه و كل ده برضه فى اطار اخلاقى محدد و دينى
و كمان لو كل الاعضاء دخلوا على صفحة واحدة بس و سابوا باقى المنتدى كله يبقى كده فعلا خرجنا عن النظام الموضوع عليه المنتدى و بكده يبقى كأن الاقسام مش موجودة , انا شايف ان كل حاجة فى المنتدى موجودة , حتى اللى مبسوط من حاجة و نفسه يكبرها فى المنتدى او شايف ان استمرارها هايكون جميل او حتى لو حد زعلان من حاجة , دى كمان ليها مكانها و هوه القسم اللى احنا فيه دلوقتى " قسم الشكاوى و المقترحات " يعنى المنتدى مفيهوش حاجة مش موجودة , فمن رأيى برضه ( و ده رأى عضو غلبان ملهوش اى رأى ولا حق فى حاجة ) ان كل حاجة موجودة و منتدانا كنيسة الكترونية كاملة مليانة اقسام جميلة بنلاقى فيها كل حاجة عايزينها , و فى النهاية ده كان رأى ليا ولا يعد اى قرار ولا اى حاجة​*


----------



## هالة الحب (18 سبتمبر 2011)

فكرة معقوله بس عايزه تتنظم


----------

